# Forced off the road



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

A new an unpleasant experience happened to me yesterday on the M3 - I was drifting along in the inside lane doing about 50 as it was quite busy and I was in no hurry. A truck came by and the (young male) passenger gestured that something was wrong at the back of the van. 8O I indicated left to pull over and he gave me a thumbs up. Having stopped and inspected every square inch of the van it was clear that there was nothing wrong at all. :roll: 
It seems that the truck driver thinks it is his main aim in life to get caravans and similar vehicles off the road and no doubt finds it funny. :evil: 
I had to stop just in case so no doubt I will be "got" again in the future.

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hm 8O spotty dog that ain't nice at all!!! could put you off a bonafide
helper, glad you were ok tho.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

could it not have security issues too?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

This has happened a few times to us, normally young low life in " boy racer" type cars


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think if you are a stand alone female and the van is chugging along without apparent problems, you should not stop until the next services. This is particularly important abroad. I suspect this advice is applicable to males too cos that is what I would do.

However, I do get some satisfaction when driving in a car is following boy racers until they just pass a speed camera. They slow down to 30mph obviously and at that point, flash your headlights.

They think they have been nabbed and my day has been made.

I realise this is a totally immature thing to do at my age but I can live with it.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Stopping to check seems the only safe option, but how about making a great show (while safely driving, of course!) of getting paper and pen, and trying to 'see' his number plate or the name on side of van, etc., making this quite obvious? His behaviour then would probably indicate whether he knew he'd been 'rumbled'.

Alternatively, if you're certain it's a 'wind-up', why not point energetically to his front wheel? Or nod vigorously and smile at him, but just carry on?

Finally, I think if something that serious was occurring at the back, other people would also be noticing, so instead of stopping immediately, why not stop at the next services and combine an inspection with a leg stretch? At least these kids wouldn't get the satisfaction of seeing you stop, and you wouldn't be put in the danger of stopping on a motorway.

Thanks for the timely warning - forewarned is forearmed! It's always good to get your strategy organised before the next 'stunt'.

And 'immaturity', Pusser? My whole life's been based on it! Only the mature can be immature with such aplomb. The immature are just, so . . . well, immature!

Barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> However, I do get some satisfaction when driving in a car is following boy racers until they just pass a speed camera. They slow down to 30mph obviously and at that point, flash your headlights.
> 
> They think they have been nabbed and my day has been made.


Hi Pusser

Thats Brilliant! :wink:

Mike


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Though it grieves me to say it, a high degree of (apparent?) humility and defensive driving are probably the only safe answer to this one.

Slow down perhaps, to put more distance between you and them, but be ready with a low gear if they start slowing down too.

These bad dudes don't share our values -

the car they're driving might be stolen and therefore valueless to them;

they might be full of pop and pills;

they might already be due in court tomorrow with a custodial sentence likely anyway, and therefore they don't give a sh*t;

and they might be armed even.

Sorry about all that, but it is a mean old world (sometimes).


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

:thumbleft: BRAVO Noome. 
Excellent advice.
I am as immature as the next wannabe grown up but this has to be the wize (if less satisfactory action).
Also , don't we have some advantages driving a van with good all round vision? with a back window, or even a camera on the back, Wing mirrors giving good views. 
Changes in tyres we would feel, anything worse and it would be every motorist signalling to us.
It really makes you think about how to signal to another vehicle without causing undue stress to the driver- it wouldn't stop me doing it, but I will think about it


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Never tried it in anger as it were, but if you get hassled and are on your own 'write' the number on your windscreen or side window with your finger, then at the next service station or stop, breathe on the area you have written on and the number or note will appear.I would then trot along to the police patrol car if one around or phone police and tell them. OK they might have better things to do but at least they may do something about it and I would feel a lot better :wink:


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

> 'write' the number on your windscreen or side window with your finger,


Then photograph the window, because it'd be a bugger trying to produce the window as evidence. :lol:

While we're on this sort of topic, here's an extract from my account of our May-June holiday in France, (I'm sure you'll have read it already, fascinating as it is, but just in case anyone missed it!):

Somewhere east of Avignon -

"On a gentle downhill run on a quiet main road we saw ahead of us two saloon cars parked close together and facing generally towards us, but at odd angles. It looked as if the 2nd car might have run into the back of the first one. The 1st car had its bonnet up.

Three men stood around the cars, (which I seem to remember were French-registered). As we came closer the men variously almost sprang into action, at least one of them running across the centre line towards us with arms waving.

They were swarthy skinned non-dudes in my quick estimation and at least one of them wore a bulky non-French moustache. Without much slowing down, though curious, we continued straight on by.

I am quite certain that, had we stopped, these men would have surrounded us with foreign and distracting chatter and that at some opportune moment at least one of them would have tried to steal something from inside our van. Paranoia? I don't think so.

The annoying side effect of this incident, I'm ashamed to say, is that when shortly afterwards we saw a real cyclist thumbing a lift with his broken down lightweight bicycle, I found myself still so ultra-cautious that we didn't stop to help him. And our van could have so easily carried him and his bicycle."

The vibe was as I've tried to describe - definitely not good.


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

Yes as others have said be carefull. Stopping on the hardshoulder is dangerous because of other traffic and also car jackers or should that be motorhome jackers  are about. Unless you are aware of something wrong best to wait until the services. I certainly wont stop especially in Europe. Have a digital camera handy and photgraph the van/driver/passenger.(thats if you have someone travelling with you) It does shake you up a bit knowing what could have happened. 8O Take care and happy and save motorhoming


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for your support and sympathy. I travel with all doors locked anyway and never stop in a layby unless there are plenty of cars about. But yes, they could have pulled up in front and come at me with weapons, then I really would have been in trouble.  I am kicking myself that I fell for it in the first place though  

Gill


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Pleased you are OK Spots and came to no harm.I can understand the problems of being a lone female (not that i am) on the road.I have two daughters both of whom do a lot of driving during the course of their work.
Pleased we now have mobile phones.
We hear no mention of a dog involved in this incident.What was it doing?
No good having a dog in a motorhome unless it is trained to kill.
I would only have to mention to THE Jack Russell that on the starboard bow we had a rabbit or a pheasant or a partridge perhaps a rat or even a vole and he would be across under around me to get to that window and the snarl would frighten off the most fool hardy villain.
Forget the Spots get a Jack.
Sorry Chuggs its life.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Hey Gill, i just remembered something!!!(i do sometimes!) Ladies travelling on their own were advised to sit a blow up doll next to them so it looked like there were actually two people in the car, or in your case the mh!. We had a couple of nasty incidents in our area, on long dark stretches of road, so this info was put out, i think i have actually seen a couple of them too! (lol or was it you P?) No i think i have, or some poor person was seat belted in their car, drunk, dead or worse(?) at one of the shows! Cos they didnt move, and looked pretty blown up! I don't know where you could get one, maybe one of the other punters would.(Know that is! Ann summers, or one of THOSE shops. or del boy, and i am serious.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Hmmm, the spotty on board is an agrophobic adolescent wimp bitch who was in her crate for safe keeping. She would run a mile if there was any trouble. Maybe a JR is not such a bad idea  
I have heard of the blow up companion Raine, good idea except in daylight and as no-one in the show ring has seen me with a male partner (Steve stays at home looking after other spotties, cats and chickens) I don't want to give people the wrong idea 8O altho' I believe you can get male ones too......
My male spotty would have been ideal but unfortunately his protective instincts get carried into the ring and he wants to kill other males and mate all the bitches so he stays at home now 8O bad boy.

Gill


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Might I suggets perhaps a home-made scarecrow might be better?

If any deviant / crim identified your "passenger" as a friend of Ann Summers it's likely things might get a whole lot worse!

(Of course, I too am a friend of Ann Summers, but _as far as I know _I don't look particularly inflatable).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think a blow up woman is a great idea B&S... I think all m\home equipment should be multi purpose if possible. I am of course reluctant to bring crudity to this forum but the other day I came across the word "Doggin". My son in law was most suprised i did not know what it meant. My first impression was it was like joggin but wtih a dog in tow.

However, it is apparently a new craze where a couple (presumably) have sex in the middle of Tescos car park where everyone can see. I find this behaviour appalling although I have to say, after trawling around Teso's car parks for hours on end, I have not yet seen an example.

But I digress. With my luck in the puncture department, I think I shall stay clear of blow up women.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I have to say, after trawling around Teso's car parks for hours on end, I have not yet seen an example.


Same here then I discovered they were all doing it the safe way.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I shall pop down to Safeway this very day. Someone has got to register their disgust at this immoral behaviour and I think I am the man to do it.

I may have a look around Sainsburys as well to make absolutely sure non escape my wrath.

p.s. where did that blue head come from?


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The dog and i go out for the day and come back to sticky ends,Ann Summers blow up dolls,sex in supermarket car parks..etc is this suitable reading for a wannabee pensioner.I just dont know what to think of you 
youngsters.

The rest amusing as i thought it was suffered from the censors pencil.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well, it certainly wasn't me that blew the doll up. Probably someone with an A class and generator with an electric gizmo. I wouldn't even know where the valve is, at least on a female one.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Is it being a bottle-blond Essex girl that has provoked such a digression? 8O or do we blame Raine?
Still, I'm having trouble seeing the screen right now after reading Pusser's comments - and the replies - as I have tears running down my face and sore ribs from laughing so much. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gill


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

spottydog - Pusser is just a very naughty boy, and mustn't be encouraged. He'll get a jolly good smack when his Mum finds out what he's been up to.

Barry


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I've now realised that there is something more scarey than being forced off the road - contemplating Pusser as a passenger 8O 8O 8O I would definitely lock up any inflatable passengers for that trip [-X 

Gill

PS Wow! I've never had so many replies to a topic - I'll be "poster of the week" at this rate :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

WELL! I make a very good suggestion, and then get blamed for the slow collapse into .............................................we won't go there again!
and i had a chuckle too! :roll: I think we will have to let P's tyres down, fix his loo, measure his motorhome for size, then give his address out to everybody who needs storage, but not storage for blow up ladies! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have to say I do get on better with blow up ladies than real ones. Whether its because they cannot detect my phermones, or do not realise I am fat, bald and penniless, they always treat me with kindness and dignity, unlike real ones. Furthermore, they never had headaches, do not hold stewards enquirys every time you are late home and have no irritating relatives. If they are ever unwell, it is simply out with the puncture kit and they are sorted within minutes and they do not find the need to phone up every member of the family and all our friends to tell them they have a cold. (Have you noticed women never actually have headaches - its always migraines, colds are always flu, and a bad back signals an immediate visit to a CHIROPRACTICE at god knows what cost). Also they do not leave you standing at the front of a check out queue in Tescos with a full trolley with no money because they have decided they need an Oxo cube and have buggered off and left you there. They arrive back twenty minutes later with armfulls of other goods, smile knowingly at twenty waiting and irrate women which immediately signals to all that it was in fact my fault they have been waiting.

On the down side, they don't iron, do the washing or change tyres.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Reading your last few posts I have determined that we think alike, talk alike and probably walk alike ( guess you,ve got bow legs ..all seagoers seem to have them) I recon that "we would be invincible as a team"....I felt like saying "let's ditch the women, lets go off together!" but not wanting to cast aspertions on your orientation I thought better of it!

By the way we are just packing the van for the weekend and leaving in a while...in your direction...destination: Bucks Railway Centre, Quainton, just down the road from you. there is a Chiltern MCC rally there this weekend with free rides on a chuff chuff.

Mike
and 'er indoors Mal


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I will try and pop up there to see you at sometime, probably Saturday.
Will be coming in a car cos m\home is going in for service. Just had four new tyres fitted and only 1,500 jobs left to do and then we are off to Spain Thursday. 

Hope to see u shortly.

Cheers

p.s. I shouldn't have much prob finding your m\home looking at your Avitar.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

I have never been there before so not sure of the layout, but if you do get there look out for an R reg Autosleeper Executive with Bikes on the back.

Hope we are in if you call, happy to meet.

Hope to CU soon

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just had a look at your website pix. Brilliant pics. I had the same prob as you trying to get a pic on the forum even though I correctly put the img and img bit in correctly i.e. {img} example.jpg{/img} - I have put curly brackets instead of square cos it won't come out. Wonder if Nukey can throw some light on it.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser
We're off, looking forward to a chat if you can make it. We will keep an eye open for you and I will put a small Motorhomefacts Logo in Drivers window.

Mike


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Much as it pleases me to bring together two soul mates even if it is via inflatable dolls, aren't we losing the thread a bit here?
:roll: 
Back to highway robbery (and not dealers, for a change :lol: ) and other naughtiness, we had a road rage assault in the town where I work on the news this morning, so beware South Essex bandits if you are heading this way 8O 

Gill (sulking 'cos no-one's talking to her any more  )


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i is talkin to you spotty, hm was it you wiv the road rage, or are you saving it for the two naughty boys, but then again they would prob like that, oh wel, hi anyway!!!!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for being supportive Raine :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The road rage was a vehicle ramming another, the driver dragging the other driver out and attacking him with a hammer. Apparently they knew each other ..... I dread to think what they might have done if they weren't "friends"  
The world isn't a very safe place any more, maybe a baseball bat behind the drivers seat is a good idea - then no doubt I'll be arrested for carrying an offensive weapon 8O perhaps I'll stick to the dogs.

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Just had a very long bath, started running it, while replying to adnil, and forgot, very nearlyhadawetfloor! so thought i'd better make the most of it, now i'm out and wrinkly twice! :lol: 
I agree, not nice out there, but i also think the more air time 'road rage' gets the more it seems to be acceptable, when really it is just a lack of self control, and wrong, now its 'got' a name its almost becoming the done thing to do, instead of something to be very ashamed of!. 
I think i'm cooked, better have a drink and go to bed, nighty night and God bless, Raine :lol: 
And like you said, what if they hadn't been friends, the mind boggles! tiredly zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi

What is the world coming too. I was driving home from work the other night(in the car) when I was stuck behind an elderly gentleman :glasses9: (I us the tern loosley) he insisted on doing 40 mph on a main route and wouldn't let any one pass [-X (kept moving to the centre of the road). When I did manage to pass on a bit of dual carraige way he put his two fingers up at me.

I thought could this be an old fashion term of endearment or had he had a bad day. :dontknow: 

We'll never know

Rolley


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Now you come to mention it Pusser, he could have had that air of don,t bother me, life owes me a lot type of thing, or he could just dislike women drivers. (No comments you lot if you know whats good for you), :evil: 



Rolley :smurfin:


----------

